# Viper Winches



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

I've seen alot of folks with these now - how are they holding up?


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Have 3 in our group and *no* problems at all (beside the f'ed up cable (my fault)...lol). Good quaility, easy hook up and customer service is great.

Personally now, looking back, I'd go with the cable upgrade but that's all I'd change. And that was my decision, so my bad there.

And the price can't be beat, I've checked around. 

http://motoalliance.com/


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i love mine but i have the amsteel


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

mines been great with the amsteel also, Only problem was the contactor went out because water got in it, make sure to silicon it up before putting it on, unless they changed it up, Great winch:bigok:!!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Can't go wrong here. Great winches. We've had 3 of these all working fine.
As said before, great prices, great product and excellent service should u need it.

I do have one recommendation (this is applies no matter what winch you purchase)
SEAL THAT CONTACTOR WHEN U GET IT!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

kawa650 said:


> mines been great with the amsteel also, Only problem was the contactor went out because water got in it, make sure to silicon it up before putting it on, unless they changed it up, Great winch:bigok:!!!


I broke one putting it on (over tourqued it) and they sent me new one FOC, and I told them I broke it!!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

see they rock!


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

good deal!! may have to look into them my next purchase for a winch.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

My wife Just ordered a 4000 LB MAX for my birthday Will post up when installed


----------

